# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  first day of the current month

## Lila

I would like a cell to show the first day of the current month.  For
example, today is Monday, February, 27, 2006.  I would like the cell to show
Feb 1, 2006.

I tried

=month(now())

but it showed Jan 01, 1900.

I tried putting the =now() in one cell and then using =month(a1) where a1
referenced the cell with the now function with the same result as above.

Any suggestions?

Lila

----------


## Bob Phillips

=TODAY()-DAY(TODAY())+1

--
HTH

Bob Phillips

(remove nothere from email address if mailing direct)

"Lila" <remove_lilahayes@hotmail.com> wrote in message
news:ORRWYX9OGHA.3100@TK2MSFTNGP11.phx.gbl...
> I would like a cell to show the first day of the current month.  For
> example, today is Monday, February, 27, 2006.  I would like the cell to
show
> Feb 1, 2006.
>
> I tried
>
> =month(now())
>
> but it showed Jan 01, 1900.
>
> I tried putting the =now() in one cell and then using =month(a1) where a1
> referenced the cell with the now function with the same result as above.
>
> Any suggestions?
>
> Lila
>
>

----------


## JE McGimpsey

One way:

=TODAY()-DAY(TODAY())+1

Another:

=DATE(YEAR(TODAY()),MONTH(TODAY()), 1)

In article <ORRWYX9OGHA.3100@TK2MSFTNGP11.phx.gbl>,
"Lila" <remove_lilahayes@hotmail.com> wrote:

> I would like a cell to show the first day of the current month.  For
> example, today is Monday, February, 27, 2006.  I would like the cell to show
> Feb 1, 2006.
>
> I tried
>
> =month(now())
>
> but it showed Jan 01, 1900.
>
> I tried putting the =now() in one cell and then using =month(a1) where a1
> referenced the cell with the now function with the same result as above.
>
> Any suggestions?
>
> Lila

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

=Date(Year(today()),Month(today()),1)

--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy


"Lila" <remove_lilahayes@hotmail.com> wrote in message
news:ORRWYX9OGHA.3100@TK2MSFTNGP11.phx.gbl...
> I would like a cell to show the first day of the current month.  For
> example, today is Monday, February, 27, 2006.  I would like the cell to
show
> Feb 1, 2006.
>
> I tried
>
> =month(now())
>
> but it showed Jan 01, 1900.
>
> I tried putting the =now() in one cell and then using =month(a1) where a1
> referenced the cell with the now function with the same result as above.
>
> Any suggestions?
>
> Lila
>
>

----------


## Jim Thomlinson

This requires the analysis toolpack addin (Tools Addins Analysis Toolpack).

=EOMONTH(NOW(), -1)+1
--
HTH...

Jim Thomlinson


"Lila" wrote:

> I would like a cell to show the first day of the current month.  For
> example, today is Monday, February, 27, 2006.  I would like the cell to show
> Feb 1, 2006.
>
> I tried
>
> =month(now())
>
> but it showed Jan 01, 1900.
>
> I tried putting the =now() in one cell and then using =month(a1) where a1
> referenced the cell with the now function with the same result as above.
>
> Any suggestions?
>
> Lila
>
>
>

----------


## Lila

Wonderful!  Thanks!

Lila

"Bob Phillips" <bob.phillips@notheretiscali.co.uk> wrote in message
news:%23kTDic9OGHA.4052@TK2MSFTNGP15.phx.gbl...
> =TODAY()-DAY(TODAY())+1
>
> --
>  HTH
>
> Bob Phillips
>
> (remove nothere from email address if mailing direct)
>
> "Lila" <remove_lilahayes@hotmail.com> wrote in message
> news:ORRWYX9OGHA.3100@TK2MSFTNGP11.phx.gbl...
> > I would like a cell to show the first day of the current month.  For
> > example, today is Monday, February, 27, 2006.  I would like the cell to
> show
> > Feb 1, 2006.
> >
> > I tried
> >
> > =month(now())
> >
> > but it showed Jan 01, 1900.
> >
> > I tried putting the =now() in one cell and then using =month(a1) where
a1
> > referenced the cell with the now function with the same result as above.
> >
> > Any suggestions?
> >
> > Lila
> >
> >
>
>

----------

